# Laser para quitar pintura y oxido



## hellfire4 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bueno, justamente surgió en el arenero respecto a una tecnología que no se sabía que era, y una vez averiguada, me pareció conveniente aprovecharla, dado que claro, luego desaparecera del arenero:


*Así de rápido se elimina el óxido y la pintura de la chapa con láser*

¿Estás pensando en restaurar una vieja gloria? Como ya sabrás, lo peor que te puedes encontrar en un coche es el óxido. Bien sea en los bajos o tras capas de masilla y pintura (por lavados de cara rápidos y chapuceros), el óxido puede presentarse como la que quizá sea la peor enfermedad de un coche, hasta el punto de convertirlo en un montón de chatarra.

Hasta la fecha, los métodos para la eliminación del óxido partían del lijado abrasivo a los productos químicos pasando por el chorro de arena en el que dependiendo del grosor de la chapa o el metal a tratar se podían emplear diminutos rodamientos de acero para levantar pintura y completar el trabajo de dejar la piel al descubierto.

Pues bien, hace unos días me encontré con un curioso proceso que simplifica las labores de eliminación del óxido. Este nuevo proceso es mucho menos abrasivo y puede emplearse en las más finas chapas sin perjudicar su forma o integridad.



láser para óxido

Mediante estas máquinas láser se pueden eliminar el óxido, la pintura con plomo y cualquier tipo de base sin productos químicos, agua o contaminantes secundarios.

La innovadora tecnología láser distribuye miles de pulsos de láser enfocados por segundo sobre una superficie. Los poderosos impulsos de un solo haz de láser se desvían de forma lineal y se colocan adyacentes entre sí. La mayor parte de la energía del láser es absorbida por la capa superficial y se transforma directamente en energía térmica. Esta energía vaporiza contaminantes existentes y los elimina de manera efectiva. Cuanto mayor sea el factor de absorción, más rápido el proceso.
















Se ve interesante, y la pregunta retórica:

¿Cuando estará al alcance del común de la gente? o en todo caso ¿llegara a estarlo?

fuente:
http://www.autonocion.com/eliminar-...ser-si-y-no-veas-que-rapido/laser-para-oxido/


----------

